# Apartment Complex (Why so complex?!)



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

People have been requesting Uber long enough to know better. Almost every time I pickup a pax at an apartment complex, they have put in the street address to the complex or to the main office and neglect the common courtesy or common sense to send a text with the specific building or unit number or any semblance of an indication of where they can be found. I can drive around and seek them out but they wouldn't possibly be out looking or the Uber they requested, even after the app had informed them I had arrived three minutes earlier.

If I call them, then I am deemed impatient and risk getting one-starred or cancelled. If I wait, then they are calling me wondering where I am...somewhere amidst the sprawling 400-unit apartment complex.

_Where are you? Why aren't you here?
_
"Where is 'here'?"

_Oh. When you come in the entrance, turn left and go all the way down until you see the green dumpster and then turn left again and then take the second right and you will see a red Toyota. We'll be down soon. _

Why is it so hard for apartment dwellers to simply provide a text with a building number when the ride request is accepted?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Even when they do provide a building number, sometimes at night they're impossible to see.

I just go to the pin and wait 5. Even if the pin is in the middle of a lake. If they can find me or give me good info then they win a ride. Otherwise, I no show them.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm starting to debate that if I get to a gated apartment complex and I don't get a call or text with the gate code I'm just going to hit arrived, wait 5 minutes and cancel on the grounds that I could not get to their destination. I'm so tired of having to call the pax to get in. They know I'm coming, text me a freaking gate code.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Dont accept pings in appt complexes. I ve found them to be short shitty and unprofitable


----------



## spike69 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just send text saying hi this is uber driver what unit # are you info wasn't provided


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Dont accept pings in appt complexes. I ve found them to be short shitty and unprofitable


Now, how would I know that when I see the ping?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

spike69 said:


> Just send text saying hi this is uber driver what unit # are you info wasn't provided


I do, but I have to pull over in the parking lot to text them, then wait for them to respond, if they respond at all. Just a waste of time.

More often than not, they don't see the text or they ignore it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> Now, how would I know that when I see the ping?


In ny the ping includes the location and rating of pax. I ignore always anything below 4. Below 4.5 is considered. I ignore train stations, appartments, malls unless its an suv ping. In suburbs i pick up only heavy industrial sites, large commercial, hotels, rich neighborhoods after i screen them. No shorties for me period.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Bean said:


> Even when they do provide a building number, sometimes at night they're impossible to see.
> 
> I just go to the pin and wait 5. Even if the pin is in the middle of a lake. If they can find me or give me good info then they win a ride. Otherwise, I no show them.


This. More often than not at night, I can't see building numbers. These snaky parkinglot/driveways between the buildings usually don't have names, or they have just one name and it's impossible to describe exactly where along it I am. I'm pretty much completely dependent on where the pin is set, and we all know who diligent people are about getting that right.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> People have been requesting Uber long enough to know better. Almost every time I pickup a pax at an apartment complex, they have put in the street address to the complex or to the main office and neglect the common courtesy or common sense to send a text with the specific building or unit number or any semblance of an indication of where they can be found. I can drive around and seek them out but they wouldn't possibly be out looking or the Uber they requested, even after the app had informed them I had arrived three minutes earlier.
> 
> If I call them, then I am deemed impatient and risk getting one-starred or cancelled. If I wait, then they are calling me wondering where I am...somewhere amidst the sprawling 400-unit apartment complex.
> 
> ...


Fm experience they usually don't know it.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the speed bumps are my least favorite part of apartments. I blame them for having to already have front end work at 60k miles


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm starting to debate that if I get to a gated apartment complex and I don't get a call or text with the gate code I'm just going to hit arrived, wait 5 minutes and cancel on the grounds that I could not get to their destination. I'm so tired of having to call the pax to get in. They know I'm coming, text me a freaking gate code.


I don't understand these assholes. Do they not know they live in a gated community?

Even worse, there are gated complexes around here that have nowhere for me to pull in and wait.... so not only am I out there without a code, there is no loading or parking anywhere, just road/highway. Inconsiderate mother****ers!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Whoever said go to the pin and wait is spot on. The app will tell them when you get to the pin. They will either come find you or you will get a cancel fee. Win win


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> Even worse, there are gated complexes around here that have nowhere for me to pull in and wait.... so not only am I out there without a code, there is no loading or parking anywhere, just road/highway.


Not to mention the guy that pulls up behind you who gets pissed that you're not going.


----------



## KaIee (Jan 10, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm starting to debate that if I get to a gated apartment complex and I don't get a call or text with the gate code I'm just going to hit arrived, wait 5 minutes and cancel on the grounds that I could not get to their destination. I'm so tired of having to call the pax to get in. They know I'm coming, text me a freaking gate code.


You mean you haven't been doing this all along? What's to debate?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

My fav was when i called a lady to say i was at the gate. 

Her response was, "well you need to go through the gate. ". 

I got some further instructions, let her wait for another 10 mins or so and canceled.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Gated community are biggest nuisance. Every ghetto apartments here has a gate . And then the speed bumps are another story . Some folks send you the code after I get the ping and some are wait at the gate. But majority of the people don't. I usually hit arrive and text "I am at the gate ." If I don't hear anything within 5 mins I will cancel. And if they call at the 5th minute I one star them .


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

"You are in a gated community. I am canceling the ride because you do not have the common sense to text the gate code as soon as your ride is accepted"


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> "You are in a gated community. I am canceling the ride because you do not have the common sense to text the gate code as soon as your ride is accepted"


Thanks for that. I'm gonna use it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The other issue is why Uber doesn't see that it is an apartment complex and ask for a specific building and unit number as well as the gate code (if applicable) and then provide this to the driver.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> The other issue is why Uber doesn't see that it is an apartment complex and ask for a specific building and unit number as well as the gate code (if applicable) and then provide this to the driver.


True, we know it's possible because of Eats. At the very least as it asks you to confirm your address, they could have a little field that says add info etc. Gate Code.



nickd8775 said:


> "You are in a gated community. I am canceling the ride because you do not have the common sense to text the gate code as soon as your ride is accepted"


The only problem with this is, you maybe the second driver to go to them and they and you don't realize it. I've been rematched before after a rider has called me to give me their info. Yet another way Uber F's things up.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

spike69 said:


> Just send text saying hi this is uber driver what unit # are you info wasn't provided


 Not
Ur job. Keep kissing there butt i go to pin. Tex i am at ur pin location. Collecg $5


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bean said:


> Even when they do provide a building number, sometimes at night they're impossible to see.
> 
> I just go to the pin and wait 5. Even if the pin is in the middle of a lake. If they can find me or give me good info then they win a ride. Otherwise, I no show them.


Ubering in an amphibious car sounds awesome!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Whoever said go to the pin and wait is spot on. The app will tell them when you get to the pin. They will either come find you or you will get a cancel fee. Win win


I always get the phone call or text asking me what's my ETA 3 minutes after I've arrived on the ping.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Dont accept pings in appt complexes. I ve found them to be short shitty and unprofitable


Ironic that when cab drivers did this the Uber fanboys screamed how mean and nasty they were acting.

If Uber drivers keep do this, people might have something new to ***** about other than "nasty old dirty cab drivers."


----------



## MrBlue3244 (Dec 21, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I'm pretty sure the speed bumps are my least favorite part of apartments. I blame them for having to already have front end work at 60k miles


I know what you mean. Pax are also using speed bumps as directions. Yeah go over 3 speed bumps and I'm in the building on the left.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ironic that when cab drivers did this the Uber fanboys screamed how mean and nasty they were acting.
> 
> If Uber drivers keep do this, people might have something new to ***** about other than "nasty old dirty cab drivers."


What did you expect.? I am going to respect uber pax when i know they wont tip me? I dont care 1 bit about them. I hate most of them especially the short fares that dont tip knowing full well they paid pennies for what should cost dollars


----------

